# Blending and shading advice!



## Laura2t

Does anyone have any advice on blending, and shading with, chalk pastels? When I try to blend two colours, where I've applied the pastel the colour just seems to stay put, leaving a very noticeable block of pastel.


----------



## Susan Mulno

If I have not said before, welcome to the forum. 

Light layers at a time. If you were mixing blue and yellow to make green you would do a light layer of blue and a light layer of yellow and another light layer of blue and another light layer of yellow etc,....keep going until you get the mix you like. This has worked for me.


----------



## TerryCurley

I don't have an opinion on blending in chalk pastel, everything I've tried to do with chalk pastels has smeared everywhere...I really don't like that stuff. But then most people hate the medium I like best...oil paint.

So I'm in awe that you guys can make great pictures from chalk. 

Welcome to the forum Laura, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Laura2t

Thank you for the advice Susan. Would you use the same technique when shading? And is it better to do light on dark, or dark on light? I've tried both and not really got the desired effect.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Laura2t said:


> Thank you for the advice Susan. Would you use the same technique when shading? And is it better to do light on dark, or dark on light? I've tried both and not really got the desired effect.


When shading/ shadowing I usually go with a blue or cinnamon depending on whether I want a cool or warm affect.

I have difficulty sometimes expressing myself in writing, so I am finding it hard to explain. I will suggest that you go to YouTube and other social media sites and check out some videos, I find them very helpful.

Do we get to see what you are working on?


----------



## Laura2t

Hi Susan, your words are really helpful, I always struggle with which colours to use for shading. My little project is to draw Piglet on the cupboard door in our baby's nursery, here's the practice I did today.


----------



## Susan Mulno

That is adorable! 

I forgot to answer your light over dark or dark over light question, totally depends on the effect you want. Not very helpful but true. Since you are in the practice stage, be bold, try different colors and techniques all you lose is a little pastel and some paper, but you gain a lot of skill.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Fingers work to blend  I haven't seen that mentioned (unless I missed it) but it DOES work. Also.. try blending 2 color on a plastic cutting board or something like that and THEN apply it once it's blended.. you can get some nice effects.

D


----------



## Susan Mulno

Right Dave, didn't think about implements, you can use fingers, tortillons, blending stubs or stumps. As Dave said you can create your colors on a separate serface and use blending stumps to transfer it to your paper.


----------



## Laura2t

Hey guys, lots of helpful advice! I mainly use fingers, and recently tried cotton wool buds which makes a nice effect. Never thought about mixing two colours together on a different surface, I'll try that one  with Piglet I layered the detail on top, so the shading and the light.


----------

